# New borns



## deb8950 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## animalmom (Feb 3, 2022)

Congrats!  The twins and their mom look good.  Ewelings??? Wee Ram boys???  What did you get?? Inquiring minds are curious.  Thanks!


----------



## deb8950 (Feb 3, 2022)

She had a Ram and Ewe ❤️ The tough part is  we had 10+ inches of snow and it’s 17 degrees.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 3, 2022)

As long as the lambs are fully dry they will be fine.

It there is wind with the cold...  and if it gets below 0F...  you might want to tape the ears to the heads.


----------



## deb8950 (Feb 3, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> As long as the lambs are fully dry they will be fine.
> 
> It there is wind with the cold...  and if it gets below 0F...  you might want to tape the ears to the heads


----------



## deb8950 (Feb 3, 2022)

I have been keeping a close eye on the wind chill. This is the first set of twins to be born. So I’m a little nervous about them.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 3, 2022)

deb8950 said:


> I have been keeping a close eye on the wind chill. This is the first set of twins to be born. So I’m a little nervous about them.


When you go out to check on them, just make sure that they are nursing often and well.  If they look at all chilled you can make them a warming box.

And feel their ear ends, make sure that the ear ends don't get too cold.

For a warming box,  you just need a stall corner, or large cardboard box... make a hay nest, and use duct tape to tape up a heating pad on one or 2 walls of the nest.  I like using a small fleece easy wash lap blanket as a liner and to hide the heating pad 

The heating pad needs to be one with an always on function.   I like putting them in a huge freezer ziplock, or use part of a tarp or trash bag.   Duct tape it all secure.  Duct tape, or use those u bolts or huge u staples to secure the heating pad cord.  If it connects to an extention cord, duct tape the connection.  You want to make it impossible to get tugged, or for any dust or hay to enter any connection.


----------



## deb8950 (Feb 3, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> When you go out to check on them, just make sure that they are nursing often and well.  If they look at all chilled you can make them a warming box.
> 
> And feel their ear ends, make sure that the ear ends don't get too cold.
> 
> ...


----------



## deb8950 (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you, so far they’re doing ok, I have straw down in a corner where they always lay which is far from the elements. The temperature tomorrow going to be in 30’s looking forward to that.


----------



## deb8950 (Feb 3, 2022)

The only problem is our cows are really upset because I have the sheep and lambs in covered area🙂


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 3, 2022)

deb8950 said:


> The only problem is our cows are really upset because I have the sheep and lambs in covered area🙂


Well, they might complain... but the cattle will be fine.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2022)

Congratulations on the fine twins. The ewe looks good and so do the lambs.


----------



## deb8950 (Feb 3, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> Well, they might complain... but the cattle will be fine.


----------



## deb8950 (Feb 3, 2022)

That’s what I told them the huge brats 😂


----------



## deb8950 (Feb 3, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Congratulations on the fine twins. The ewe looks good and so do the lambs.


----------



## deb8950 (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you


----------

